# Wood ticks



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Was out doin a bunch of shooting in a gravel pit today. Was laying in some grass trying to get some really good groups and when I got up I found one crawling on my arm. I can't believe they are out already. Guess its bug spray time.

Matt


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

well I had two on my testicles once. MAKE YOU CHECK YOURSELF REALLY GOOD. THERES LYME DISEASE.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Took the dog for a run today, had one on me. I haven't found any on the dog yet. Jaydogg you don't have to worry about lyme disease from wood ticks only deer ticks have it to spread. The bad news with deer ticks is that they are not even half the size of a wood tick, really hard to find on you.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nasty little things, I hate the feeling of them crawling on you. When I was in MO, those things are alot different than the ones up her, not much bigger than a couple pin heads-make em tough to find


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel like they are crawling all over me since I found that one. Can't wait to get in the shower in a bit, so I can get rid of that feeling.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah those woodticks are pretty wierd. I'd rather have them on me though than a flea!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Saw our first ticks over two weeks ago. They are really out now.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe we can all put on a flea collar or have your significant other rub on some of that canine flea spot stuff between your shoulder blades or elsewhere. Two of the doses intended for a big lab should do most adults! LOL


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't know that, thanks for the info.



patrick grumley said:


> Took the dog for a run today, had one on me. I haven't found any on the dog yet. Jaydogg you don't have to worry about lyme disease from wood ticks only deer ticks have it to spread. The bad news with deer ticks is that they are not even half the size of a wood tick, really hard to find on you.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

where can i find some info. on this subject. what im looking for is a pic. of ticks/deer ticks and so on.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

2 years ago my brother and i were shed hunting in a crp field...we both ended up stripping down to our boxers to pick all the ticks off ourselves...i had 50 on myself, and he had 80 on him NO LIE!!! uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep.. found a damn woodtick today too...

hey you guys I'm back up to almost 5 miles a day already.. the surgery i had has done wonders!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

buckseye said:


> hey you guys I'm back up to almost 5 miles a day already.. the surgery i had has done wonders!!!


Nice!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Fallguy? Believe it or not I had an incident one time when I was infested by fleas. And of all places it was in the back of a large tenement house in the middle of Bed/Stuy Brooklyn. I worked for the phone company down there which puts us in some very tough spots. This is a very run down section of Brooklyn. A lot of the tenants of these big apartment buildings people can't be bothered to bring their garbage out so they throw it out their windows so it either lands in the court yard or in the back of the buildings. You have to wade knee deep to get to some of the phone terminals. This is also the way they get rid of their pets. There was a dead dog about 10 feet from the terminal. I was stuck in the terminal for about an hour doing a transfer. By the time I had realized they had already infested my legs and were on their way to my crotch (hundreds if not thousands of them). The phone company down there has bug bombs that you throw in your truck just for this. Give me a deer tick any day.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I went to the Boundary Waters last year with a group of friends. We picked 20-30 wood ticks off us every day. Those things are nasty up there. uke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> Hey Fallguy? Believe it or not I had an incident one time when I was infested by fleas. And of all places it was in the back of a large tenement house in the middle of Bed/Stuy Brooklyn. I worked for the phone company down there which puts us in some very tough spots. This is a very run down section of Brooklyn. A lot of the tenants of these big apartment buildings people can't be bothered to bring their garbage out so they throw it out their windows so it either lands in the court yard or in the back of the buildings. You have to wade knee deep to get to some of the phone terminals. This is also the way they get rid of their pets. There was a dead dog about 10 feet from the terminal. I was stuck in the terminal for about an hour doing a transfer. By the time I had realized they had already infested my legs and were on their way to my crotch (hundreds if not thousands of them). The phone company down there has bug bombs that you throw in your truck just for this. Give me a deer tick any day.


Good gosh! That is disgusting.

They can't be "bothered" to bring their garbage out. What a way to live. That's hopeless.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Between farming ad fishing I have been finding quite a few wood ticks on me lately. It got me to thinking; I have never deboned a deer and found a wood tick on it. Are deer immmune to wood ticks? Also, how about flea's on a deer?

Which also made me think about deer ticks. Searching for information on the internet it looks like a deer tick is identical to a wood tick but only smaller. Do deer ticks get their name because they are found on deer?

I understand ND deer season is generally to cold for a wood ticks survival, but this really has me thinking.....


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have been picking 10-15 off per day!!! This is one of the worst years that I can remember.


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

minnesota fishing opener was today! i was out at midnight laying in the grass along a ditch fishin for the big walleyes and guess who was there to join me! of course by the time i was done i had about 15-20 i threw off of me! it brings the total for just this year so far about the 50's for me! honestly im not to worried about deer ticks to much here in so. minnesota! never had one, never heard of someone even gettin one around here!...well its a long summer and ill try to keep tally on how many i have! goodfishing and hunting to all!!


----------

